# Single Women's Chat Night



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*Single Women's Chat Night * 
second Sunday of the month Starting October
*8pm * 
Hosted by LadyLottie
*Room Singles Sofa * 
​


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

That's great news Thanks Dizzie
L x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ladies  

Would you prefer 8pm or 9pm?
I'm wondering if 9pm is a bit late xxx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

That should be lovely. Could a few reminders be added to our bump, IVF,IUI, FET & newbie boards to help us remember on the night please?

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

I'd agree Rose.  8pm sounds great.

Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Changed


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes, 8pm is lovely. I do injections about 9pm and am in bed by 9.30!!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

It is yes


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

ooh will try and pop on as I missed the last time.  
L x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

got friend here for dinner but I suspect he will disappear fairly early as he lives far from me....so hopefully will pop on at some point.
xx


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

have you all finished chatting  friend only just left...hope you all had a good chat...see you next month on the sofa!

xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Emma thanks for the chatting nice to meet you all, I'm sure I'll get the hang of it one day!!
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Sorry I missed you tonight girls but I wasn't really feeling up to chatting....by next month I'm sure I'll be back to my old self

Hope you all had a good time  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

So nice to chat to you   . Sorry I had to leave early.

Hope today goes OK JJ1 xxxxx


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

yes was lovely to chat last night, we were all lightweights though, all finished by 9.30


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

for this Sunday


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I might not be back from the bonfire party so I'll see you all when I do.

Happy chatting     

PS Ask the mod in chat to open you a room if you're not sure how to do it


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

If anyone needs the password can you let me know and i will pm it to you   

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Debs

Could you send me the password please.

Thanks

Sima


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes me too


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Hope you have all managed to get in as have been iming you  

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh flip - I can't get into flipping chat


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Are you not coming in to chit chat lady L??


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

I think she cant get into chat at all


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello All   

o you want a room opening up tonight? Or are you all chatted out from yesterday  
Love

LL xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

is there a secret password this time like last time?
L x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Damn, I can't make tonight. I'm up at my sisters this evening so I can babysit the little ones tomorrow morning whilst she takes my niece for what we hope is the last of the Gt Ormond St appts before the actual cochlear implant operation itself (no date yet, but hoping for January)

They have got a computer but the internet is really slow and no wireless so would have to go and sit by myself in the dining room....

Happy chatting everyone, 
Suitcase
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

LL I don't think I can make it either


----------

